# Brexit....On The Horizon?



## PoliticalChic (Jan 3, 2016)

In times like these, when so many Americans have made the terrible mistake of putting an undeserving individual in the White House...when Leftism is the most dynamic of religions, and collectivism seems unstoppable..... 

...one looks for small examples of good things to come.....


And Brexit may be just that.


1. *Brexit...*..a blend of the words 'British' and 'exit' which refers to the possibility of Great Britain leaving the European Union. British Prime Minister David Cameron has raised the possibility of a '*Brexit*', a British exit from the European Union.
*Brexit definition and synonyms | Macmillan Dictionary*www.macmillandictionary.com/us/.../*brexit

Leftist shudder at the thought!

2. ....*Britons could well decide to exit the European Union, we judge by the London Financial Times’ first editorial column of the year. It offers what it calls “the hard-headed case for the UK to stay in the EU.” That’s not a new demarche for the FT. It has been rattling on about this for years. *But we detect a note of nervousness in its latest leader.
*
3. “If all goes to plan,” it says — before quickly adding “and there is always a possibility it will not” — the prime minister “will complete within months” *negotiating terms of Britain’s relationship with Brussels. The FT reckons that would “open the way for an In-Out referendum.”*
_4. ....Mr. Cameron has “given every indication that he wants to stay in a ‘reformed’ union.” But it concedes that there is “no guarantee he will win” and reports that “it is already evident that the campaign will expose deep divisions among the ruling Tories.”
Brexit Beckons - The New York Sun




5. Where is the GOP???
I have suggested that the Republican Party should exchange it's mascot, the elephant, for the capon: there is no conservative element in the party as it is now configured.....Yet not a single Republican candidate has marked this point. Where is Donald Trump? Where are Jeb Bush, Marco Rubio, Ted Cruz, or Chris Christie? 

6. "...not a single American leader is offering to our long-time ally some balm of hope in its Euro-crisis. Not a single politician has sought to illuminate a countervailing future for Britain than to spend the next century trying *to protect the few shreds of sovereignty* that will be left to it by a decision to stick with the European Union.


7. Simple enough to see what the Republicans should do...look at Obama and do the opposite:
".... Obama has gone so far as to warn that were Britain to vote for the Brexit — as secession from the EU is called — it would lose clout not in just in Brussels but in Washington. What un-presidential petulance.

8. Does anyone really think that the value of Britain to America is its ability — or, to be more accurate, inability — to temper the socialists in Brussels? What an insult to our fastest friend across the pond.

9.  In our estimation it would be far better for both of us were Britain to leave Europe and a stronger, closer alliance struck between it and America.




10. We’ve been making this point for some time. Now the clock is ticking, as the Financial Times is marking this weekend. ....Can it possibly be that there is unanimity between the Republican field and President Obama and Mrs. Clinton on the subject of Europe?"
Brexit Beckons - The New York Sun
_


----------



## Jroc (Jan 3, 2016)

Great Britain should leave the European, socialist, union. Margret thatcher saw all this coming, which is why she stayed with the British pound over the Euro


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 3, 2016)

OP needs to do a Korexit. 

NYcarbineer 
JoeB131


----------



## Swagger (Jan 3, 2016)

PoliticalChic, in spite of what Bolshevik flag burners would have you believe, like Donald Trump, you will always remain welcome in Great Britain.


----------



## Fueri (Jan 3, 2016)

EU- nice concept.  One world- nice concept.  Socialism- nice concept.

None of them works worth a damn in practice.

The stronger, richer countries carry the weaker ones and are themselves drained in the process.  

Germany will be in the shitter in 20-30 years thanks to Merkel and her dedication to this concept.   Toss in the refugees, let them breed for a few generations to the point they number in the millions and gain political power and it's in the dumper.

The UK was smarter and held this at arm's length.  They should walk away from that hot mess.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 20, 2016)

"....a June 23 date has finally been set for the momentous "in or out" British vote on whether to abandon the 28-nation European Union.

Prime Minister David Cameron vowed Saturday to lead the charge to keep Britain part of the EU, winning the backing of most of his Cabinet and support for his "stay in" goal from political heavyweights in rival parties, including the opposition Labour Party and the Scottish National Party.

....to give British voters a chance to decide whether to remain in the bloc, which is seen by some Britons as meddlesome, overly bureaucratic, and unable to control its borders.


The referendum battle pits those who believe Britain is better off in a formal union with Germany, France and other countries against those who see Britain as a proud island nation better capable of managing its affairs on its own."
News from The Associated Press



This battle will be ours, one day.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 23, 2016)

*‘An Illusion of Sovereignty’*

....if there is anywhere that sovereignty becomes an illusion it would be precisely within the European project. Its concept of “ever greater union” is calculated gradually to strangle from its member states any capacity for independent action. In one sphere after another — trade, travel, religious liberty, monetary matters — it has becomes inexorable."
An Illusion of Sovereignty - The New York Sun


----------



## Jroc (Feb 23, 2016)

The European union was always doomed to fail, but Socialist are pig headed


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 23, 2016)

Jroc said:


> The European union was always doomed to fail, but Socialist are pig headed




I hope so.

Command and control central governance generally leads to slaughter.
But...maybe, in this case, simply failure.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 23, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > The European union was always doomed to fail, but Socialist are pig headed
> ...




Yeah lets hope, but "Slaughter" is still a strong possibility. Chaos may well follow the failure


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 23, 2016)

Jroc said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...




One way or another...


"1.*After decades of lavish social spending, much of the Continent was teetering on the brink of fiscal and monetary disaster. *Its debt was soaring, its treasuries were empty, and its pampered citizenry was aging and disillusioned. Austerity was the order of the day. In the current climate, no cow was considered too sacred; health care, university tuition, support for the arts, and even pension benefits were all undergoing drastic cuts.

2. Another article of faith lay in tatters that November—*the belief that Europe could absorb an endless tide of Muslim immigrants f*rom its former colonies while preserving its culture and basic way of life. What had started as a temporary program to relieve a postwar labor shortage had now permanently altered the face of an entire continent.*Restive Muslim suburbs*ringed nearly every city, and several countries *appeared demographically fated to Muslim majorities *before the end of the century.

3. No one in a position of power had bothered to consult the native population of Europe before throwing open the doors, and now, after years of relative passivity, the natives were beginning to push back. Denmark had imposed draconian restrictions on immigrant marriages. France had banned the wearing of the full facial veil in public. And the Swiss, who barely tolerated one another, had decided they wanted to keep their tidy little cities and towns free of unsightly minarets. The leaders of Britain and Germany had declared *multiculturalism, the virtual religion of post-Christian Europe,*a dead letter. No longer would the majority bend to the will of the minority, they declared. Nor would it turn a blind eye to the extremism that flourished within its midst."
From the  novel "Portrait of a Spy," by Daniel Silva


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 24, 2016)

"In Great Britain, the defection from the Conservative government of the very colorful mayor of London, Boris Johnson, probably the most popular political figure in the country, to lead the campaign to take Britain out of the European Union has the makings of a decisive setback for the European federalist idea, and of a new turning for Britain — which remains one of the world’s most important countries, fifth in GDP, and one of only four to six countries with a seriously deliverable nuclear military capacity.

If Britain were to chart a new course, with associate common-market status with Europe, and with enhanced economic and political cooperation with its historic allies in the Commonwealth of Nations, Canada, Australia, India, New Zealand, and Singapore, it could be a co-leader of a fairly coherent and important force in the world, with combined GDP of about $9 trillion (90 percent of China’s, and larger than Germany and Japan combined). Such a grouping would have a political status unscarred by the sort of horrible outrages that still besmirch the respectability of the Russians, Chinese, and even the Germans and Japanese.

Johnson’s move makes the outcome of the referendum, which will occur on June 23, an even bet,....."
As Trump Takes Lead Here Boris Johnson Makes Stand For an Independent Britain - The New York Sun


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 27, 2016)

"The latest bauble is news that the whole fate of Europe may turn on a teakettle. This is because the regulators in Brussels have been hatching plans to, as the Financial Times puts it, “limit the use of high-powered kettles and toasters.”

... the daffy dirigistes [central authority in Brussels] are suddenly fearing that....they are shelving their plans to wreck the British breakfast. We had the Boston Tea Party. The British have this. A tempest in a teapot over the European Nanny State, which — not to put too fine a point on it — makes Mike Bloomberg look like Rand Paul.

....if Britain stays within the European Union there’s not a chance that it will leave Britain’s teakettles and toasters alone.* This is what Brussels does. It looks for opportunities to control people’s lives.*


*One of the complaints of our own revolutionaries — enumerated in the Declaration of Independence — was that George III had created a multitude of offices and “sent hither” what the Declaration’s authors called “swarms of officers to harass our people,* and eat out their substance.” Less than three years before, Americans had protested by dumping British tea in Boston’s harbor. How fitting that it’s come all the way back around to the kettle."
Breakfast and the Brexit - The New York Sun



Obama, the Democrats, the European Union, bureaucrats, experts, totalitarians...
....it's all about sovereignty.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 27, 2016)

I am somewhat close to the British situation through family and business relationships.  Gotta say the outcome of the June election is far too close to even to try to call.  Corporations seem to want to stay "in" and working people want "out".  For better or for worse, corporations do not get to vote.  

I'd say the winning side will be the one that makes the best effort to convince the question is sufficiently important to vote at all.

If it is a vote to exit then expect Scotland to take another shot at breaking away and for a change of government  Right now PM Cameron has put it all on the line but I anyone is pinning much hope on the Labour leadership which makes Iran's (leadership) seem downright sane.  Of course there IS the chance Labour could turn Corbyn out between now and June - and if they do so and the vote is "out" then the party could rise from the dead and take over.  The implications of Brexit defy simple speculation.  

A big help to the "in" movement was the concession by The EU leadership to exempt The UK from "ever closer union" - code words for surrender of national sovereignty to a collective resembling the former USSR in makeup though not necessarily in philosophy.  On the other hand, the so-called "emergency brake" on immigration is a Trojan horse - not worth the wormwood from which it was built.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 27, 2016)

HenryBHough said:


> I am somewhat close to the British situation through family and business relationships.  Gotta say the outcome of the June election is far too close to even to try to call.  Corporations seem to want to stay "in" and working people want "out".  For better or for worse, corporations do not get to vote.
> 
> I'd say the winning side will be the one that makes the best effort to convince the question is sufficiently important to vote at all.
> 
> ...





I would like to see a conservative response from the GOP front runner.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 27, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> I would like to see a conservative response from the GOP front runner.



There some thing popes and presidents (including wannabes) ought not to screw around with and the internal politics of other nations, I feel, is high on that list.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 28, 2016)

HenryBHough said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to see a conservative response from the GOP front runner.
> ...




Does that include wanna-be messiahs????


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 9, 2016)

HenryBHough said:


> I am somewhat close to the British situation through family and business relationships.  Gotta say the outcome of the June election is far too close to even to try to call.  Corporations seem to want to stay "in" and working people want "out".  For better or for worse, corporations do not get to vote.
> 
> I'd say the winning side will be the one that makes the best effort to convince the question is sufficiently important to vote at all.
> 
> ...



I dont think you are far off the case here.Scotland will definitely split if there is a Brexit. They were cowed into staying by threats of their economy shrinking and doubts as to their future membership of the EU . An exit is a step in the dark so it would be an easy argument to make that they would be better off alone.

The outers are making the better case at the moment, mainly through conviction than the facts ,which are arguable.
The in people seem a lot less confident and there seems to be a lack of leadership.

Still its early days and it will take a while to warm up.

I think the arguments will eventually crystallise into a jobs v migrants argument which will only lead to one winner.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 9, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> In times like these, when so many Americans have made the terrible mistake of putting an undeserving individual in the White House...when Leftism is the most dynamic of religions, and collectivism seems unstoppable.....
> 
> ...one looks for small examples of good things to come.....
> 
> ...


Not true, as it was the leftist that voted to stay out of the union, first introduced in the early 1960's..


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 9, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > I am somewhat close to the British situation through family and business relationships.  Gotta say the outcome of the June election is far too close to even to try to call.  Corporations seem to want to stay "in" and working people want "out".  For better or for worse, corporations do not get to vote.
> ...


After 600 or more years, have them finally pass the Home Rule law...


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 9, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > The European union was always doomed to fail, but Socialist are pig headed
> ...


Britain was under strict central control and the govt.took over several critical industries during WWII and did not fail..


----------



## Mindful (Mar 9, 2016)

"....if Britain stays within the European Union there’s not a chance that it will leave Britain’s teakettles and toasters alone.* This is what Brussels does. It looks for opportunities to control people’s lives."

Look what it did to the London buses.*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 3, 2016)

"In a blow to David Cameron and the pro-EU camp, the online survey by Opinium puts the Leave side on 43%, four points ahead of Remain, on 39%. Some 18% of voters said they were undecided, while 1% refused to say."
EU referendum: poll shows young voters could hold key in June vote


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 13, 2016)

*"SUN SAYS We urge our readers to beLEAVE in Britain and vote to quit the EU on June 23*
THIS is our last chance to remove ourselves from the undemocratic Brussels machine ... and it's time to take it

*WE are about to make the biggest political decision of our lives. The Sun urges everyone to vote LEAVE.*

We must set ourselves free from dictatorial Brussels.

Throughout our 43-year membership of the European Union it has proved increasingly greedy, wasteful, bullying and breathtakingly incompetent in a crisis."
We urge our readers to beLEAVE in Britain and vote to quit the EU on June 23


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 13, 2016)

*"EU referendum: leave takes six-point lead in Guardian/ICM polls*
Phone and online polls show support for Brexit growing to 53%, with proportion backing remain campaign falling to 47%"
EU referendum: leave takes six-point lead in Guardian/ICM polls


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 13, 2016)

Latest polling suggests "LEAVE" will by 10% or better.

Either way Cameron has got to go.  He can no longer be taken seriously.  But who will replace him?  I admire the British sense of humor but Corbyn?  Consider actor Johh Cleese.  Yes, a comic, but look how well he ran "Fawlty Towers"!  

Just one quote from his portrayal shows how clearly he understands the national condition:

“You snobs! You stupid, stuck-up, toffee-nosed, half-witted upper-class piles of pus!”

You see, the common touch and a firm grasp on what's wrong not only with Britain but with Obamerica!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 13, 2016)

HenryBHough said:


> Latest polling suggests "LEAVE" will by 10% or better.
> 
> Either way Cameron has got to go.  He can no longer be taken seriously.  But who will replace him?  I admire the British sense of humor but Corbyn?  Consider actor Johh Cleese.  Yes, a comic, but look how well he ran "Fawlty Towers"!
> 
> ...





Now....if only more Americans believed in sovereignty.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 13, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> OP needs to do a Korexit.
> 
> NYcarbineer
> JoeB131



Stay classy


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 13, 2016)

Where is Sugar Tits AKA- OP?

Lil' Frankie is upset  because I called him what he is, a fvcking petty partisan PoS

Why don't you put the # of casualties from Iraq (Repub- instgated war-for-profit in your siggie Frankie? Those deaths were a DIRECT RESULT of a Repub Admin lying us  into a quagmire so that defense contractors could make out like bandits you PoS

. I'll tell you why you don't  see above


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 13, 2016)

I thought GT was sugar tits


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 13, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> Where is Sugar Tits AKA- OP?
> 
> Lil' Frankie is upset  because I called him what he is, a fvcking petty partisan PoS



Let'snot get all snippy now


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 13, 2016)

why don't you put the # of Iraq casualties in your siggie you clown? (CrusaderFrank) Because you're a petty partisan hack is why


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 13, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> why don't you put the # of Iraq casualties in your siggie you clown? (CrusaderFrank) Because you're a petty partisan hack is why



Are you ready to vote Hillary ?


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 13, 2016)

Until now I believe I had not fully understood the meaning of the appellation "bitch".


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 13, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > why don't you put the # of Iraq casualties in your siggie you clown? (CrusaderFrank) Because you're a petty partisan hack is why
> ...


deflection noted


----------



## skye (Jun 13, 2016)

Brexit for Britain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  YES!

out of the Globalist control!!!!

go Britain go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 9, 2016)

"Hungary to Amend Constitution to Block EU Migrant Plan
"Brussels or Budapest, that was the question, and the people said Budapest."
by Soeren Kern  •  October 9, 2016 at 5:00 am
The Czech Republic, Poland and Slovakia, all former Communist countries, also oppose the EU plan to relocate 160,000 "asylum seekers," which they say is an "EU diktat" that infringes on national sovereignty."
Gatestone Institute


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 2, 2019)

Writing about Theresa May, Dalrymple skewers many of our pols as well.


"Theresa May did not emerge from a social vacuum. She is typical of the class that has gradually attained power in Britain, from the lowest levels of the administration to the highest: unoriginal, vacillating, humorless, prey to the latest bad ideas, intellectually mediocre, believing in nothing very much, mistaking obstinacy for strength, timid but nevertheless avid for power. Thousands of minor Mays populate our institutions, as thousands of minor Blairs did before them.

Avidity for power is not the same as leadership, and Brexit required leadership. There was none to be had, however, from the political class. From the very first, it overwhelmingly opposed Brexit—.... it could not openly deny the majority’s expressed wish.

We live in dangerous times. The hatred and contempt in which our politicians are now held is justified, no doubt, by their dismal performance, self-seeking love for power, and lack of principle."
Dangerous Times in the U.K.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 2, 2019)

Here is where the Brexit mess stands:


"Four options now remain.

First, Parliament could finally accept May’s deal. If it does so, though, it discredits itself by its abject surrender and futile previous resistance to what it claimed was a bad deal. If it was a bad deal before, then it is a bad deal now.

Second, Britain could leave without a deal. This will undoubtedly cause disruption, but only for a relatively short period.

Third, Britain could hold another referendum. It is by no means certain what the result would be. If the result were the same, it would be back to square one. If the result were different, it would reinforce what is now a European tradition—referenda as confirmatory plebiscites of what the political class wants, exactly as Napoleon III used them.

Finally, the government and Parliament could unilaterally revoke Article 50, which, incidentally, was framed by a British diplomat with the express purpose of making it difficult for any country to leave the Union. This would annul the result of the referendum. It would also have long-term and intangible damaging effects on Britain as a parliamentary democracy."
Dangerous Times in the U.K.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 2, 2019)

Is the EU a failed project?


https://www.quora.com/Is-the-European-Union-a-failed-project


----------

